# Tux on the Way 'Home' from the Airport



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

That nose is just made for smooching!! :lol: What a sweetheart!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

So sweet must be nice to be able to get him home.
Good luck with the peeing part


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww  man he's CUTE !!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not a chihuahua person, but he is WAY cute!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

He is super cute!


----------

